# Please help me



## Hayley Walsh (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi all I'm hoping some of you or even just one person can understand what I'm feeling.

I lost my beautiful boy (dog) 3 weeks ago now, it was all of a sudden we had been out on a walk, he took a funny turn, took him to the vet and were told his spleen and liver had swollen and they were crushing his lungs so he couldn't breathe, before I knew it, he was gasping for breath and had passed.
I just can't comprehend it, I can't see how he went from perfectly running around to being gone! 
Buddy was more to me than just a dog, I was told 10 years ago I will never have children, buddy came into my life and became "My Boy" I feel like I am grieving a child not just a pet. I can't sleep if I do I dream of him, I wake up sobbing, my everyday life is completely different now, I have a constant headache, I feel physically sick ALL the time, I don't think a day has passed I haven't cried. Please someone tell me this will pass???
Thank you xxxx


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hayley Walsh said:


> Hi all I'm hoping some of you or even just one person can understand what I'm feeling.
> 
> I lost my beautiful boy (dog) 3 weeks ago now, it was all of a sudden we had been out on a walk, he took a funny turn, took him to the vet and were told his spleen and liver had swollen and they were crushing his lungs so he couldn't breathe, before I knew it, he was gasping for breath and had passed.
> I just can't comprehend it, I can't see how he went from perfectly running around to being gone!
> ...


I am so sorry you have lost your boy I know only too well how much it hurts I lost my two gorgeous boys last year Rusty in May and Pepe in November and I wake up regularly at night and immediately think of them I miss them so much. I know deep down I had no choice but to let them go as they were both poorly but I still shed tears very easily thinking about them and wishing I could have them back.


----------



## Hayley Walsh (Feb 22, 2019)

Im so sorry for your losses. I have lost a lot of people in my life but never felt so completely heart broken as I do now xxx


----------



## ttaylor45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hayley Walsh said:


> Im so sorry for your losses. I have lost a lot of people in my life but never felt so completely heart broken as I do now xxx


I think you and i feel so heartbroken because losing our dogs is so different to losing people they were so reliant on us to do everything for them. I sometimes feel a bit guilty about being so heartbroken over my dogs as opposed to family I have lost but I think it's because they lived with me so it is a constant reminder they are not there anymore, also Pepe was nearly blind with cataracts which led to glaucoma which required eye drops several times a day and also kidney problems and many visits to vets including specialist eye vets which took up a lot of time and now he's gone it's left a big void in my life. I would love to get two more toy poodles but I have agreed with my husband that we will wait a while before we get anymore.


----------



## Hayley Walsh (Feb 22, 2019)

Oh goodness, I will never have another dog again, I still have my little girl and she is heartbroken which is incredibly hard to watch.


----------



## Joan Williams (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi so sorry for your loss , it takes such a long time to get used to life after losing a beloved pet the heart break is so intense , but in time it does get a bit easier, l lost my heart dog 7 years ago and l still think about him everyday but the one thing that l find helps is finding another one to love ,they never take the place of the one you lost but gives you something to focus on .


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Hayley Walsh said:


> Hi all I'm hoping some of you or even just one person can understand what I'm feeling.
> 
> I lost my beautiful boy (dog) 3 weeks ago now, it was all of a sudden we had been out on a walk, he took a funny turn, took him to the vet and were told his spleen and liver had swollen and they were crushing his lungs so he couldn't breathe, before I knew it, he was gasping for breath and had passed.
> I just can't comprehend it, I can't see how he went from perfectly running around to being gone!
> ...


What you're feeling right now is normal. It's shock, grief and fear.

It does pass. Eventually, you will be able to remember the happy times, without the pain, but you have to allow yourself time to grieve.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Exactly this ^^

So sorry you’re going through this. I needed compassionate leave after my first dog, a border collie, died. It is a horrible time but it does pass, although it can’t be rushed.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

When any pet that has known love passes, there is always inconsolable grief and guilt. I've passed through this terrible scenario many times, but found that time eventually begins to heal the wound and help to reconcile what has happened.


----------

